# acercar



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si mi anális es correcto:

1) María se acercó a su padre [C.I,] = correcto
2) María se le [C.I.] acercó = correcto

3) María se acercó a su pueblo [C.PREP.] = correcto
4) María se le acercó = incorrecto

Pienso que el verbo acercar sólo se refiere a personas y no a cosas y por lo tanto "a su pueblo" no es un C.I. sino un complemento preposicional.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## astur_pecha

El verbo acercar también sirve para cosas, puedes acercarte cosas. Tu análisis es incorrecto porque se es un pronombre reflexivo, y sólo puede hacer de complemento indirecto, por lo que a su padre es ele complemento directo, que cuando es de persona siempre empieza por a. La segunda frase LE en realidad tendría que ser un LO, el problema es que en España existe un problema llamado Leismo que es muy frecuente, que consiste en sustituir LE por LO, porque su sonido es mejor. Ahora la Academia de la Lengua lo admite pero se es el C.I. y le el C.D.
Las otras dos están bien, aunque ahora ya no suelen llamarse complementos preposicionales sino circunstanciales. A su pueblo sería preposicional o circunstancial de lugar.


----------



## Bocha

Mi punto de vista:

María se le acercó, es incorrecto porque pueblo si bien singular en la forma es plural en su significado (son muchas personas)

María se acercó a su pueblo.
Ella se les acercó. María se acercó a ellos.

Y también: (varía el matiz, porque ella no se mueve, se mueven los otros)

Ella se los acercó.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:
Yo personalmente no creo que el padre pueda ser CD en la oración que puso Pitt (y que por lo tanto tampoco se trata de un caso de leísmo peninsular), a menos que se quiera decir que lo agarró del brazo o algo y lo tiró hacia sí misma, en vez de acercarse ella cambiando de posición, ¿no?
La cuestión es si está aceptado o no, pero si se quiere decir algo así, al menos a mi humilde parecer tendría que ser CI o nada (como en el ejemplo de "ellos"/les que dio Bocha; y bueno, como veo, en realidad ya lo explicó él).
Quizá sea interesante este hilo, donde se trataron casos similares (quizá sobre todo a partir del # 23 para abajo).
Parece que aquí también hay diferencias regionales.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Bocha said:


> Mi punto de vista:
> 
> María se le acercó, es incorrecto porque pueblo si bien singular en la forma es plural en su significado (son muchas personas)
> 
> María se acercó a su pueblo.
> Ella se les acercó. María se acercó a ellos.
> 
> Y también: (varía el matiz, porque ella no se mueve, se mueven los otros)
> 
> Ella se los acercó.


 
Estoy un poco confundido. En mi opinión en este contexto "el pueblo" ( o la aldea)  es una cosa como la ciudad. 

María se acercó a su pueblo [C.I.] > María se LE acercó.
María se acercó a su ciudad [C.I]  > María se LE acercó.

¿Se trata aquí de un C.I.?


----------



## belemin

Estoy de acuerdo con el análisis de Bocha: no creo que en la primera oración _le _pueda ser C.I., sino que creo que es un Complemento preposicional exigido por el verbo, que en estos usos exige la preposición _a. _Podemos decir_ se acercó a su pueblo_ (C. preposicional, claramente).
Lo mismo en _se acercó __a su padre_ (C. preposicional, como en el primer caso).

El pronombre _le _se usa aquí por confusión con los usos de _a + C.I. _( Da recuerdos a Luisa > Dale recuerdos) o de _a + C.D. de  persona de género masculino _( Vi a tu hermano en el parque > Le vi en el parque), en que también está permitido.


----------



## Rayines

belemin said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el análisis de Bocha: no creo que en la primera oración _le _pueda ser C.I., sino que creo que es un Complemento preposicional exigido por el verbo, que en estos usos exige la preposición _a. _Podemos decir_ se acercó a su pueblo_ (C. preposicional, claramente).
> Lo mismo en _se acercó __a su padre_ (C. preposicional, lo mismo que arriba).
> 
> El pronombre _le _se usa aquí por confusión con los usos de _a + C.I. _( Da recuerdos a Luisa > Dale recuerdos) o de _a + C.D. de persona de género masculino _( Vi a tu hermano en el parque > Le vi en el parque), en que también está permitido.


belemin: ¿Entonces *le*, decididamente no tendría que ir en la oración del _padre_?
Pero por ejemplo (porque no lo veo tan claro) sí diríamos, a la inversa: _"El padre se *le *acercó"._ Entonces, ¿ésta también sería una confusión y habría que decir siempre _"El padre se acercó a ella"_?
Hmm...


----------



## belemin

Rayines, creo que no es correcto, gramaticalmente hablando. Otra cosa es que se use o no. O que haya unos usos que nos parezcan más censurables que otros.

Este uso se da más en la mitad norte de España, aquí en Andalucía ese uso no se escucha nunca. 

¿En Argentina suena extraña esa frase?


----------



## Rayines

belemin said:


> Rayines, creo que no es correcto, gramaticalmente hablando. Otra cosa es que se use o no. O que haya unos usos que nos parezcan más censurables que otros.
> 
> Este uso se da más en la mitad norte de España, aquí en Andalucía ese uso no se escucha nunca.
> 
> ¿En Argentina suena extraña esa frase?


No sé a cuál frase te refieres . Nadie diría acá _Se le acercó _refiriéndose a un pueblo.
Sí se usaría _El cazador esperó al acecho y cuando vio al tigre se *le* acercó peligrosamente_.
Y también se diría: _María entró sigilosamente a la habitación donde su padre dormía, y se *le* acercó en puntas de pie._
¿En España no lo dirían así?


----------



## belemin

Quise decir que en el español meridional no se oye _se le acercó_ aplicado a una persona o animal.

"Se le acercó" aplicado a un lugar no creo que se use en ningún sitio, suena realmente mal.

Quería decir que el primer uso  no es gramaticalmente correcto, pero tal vez no es tan "censurable" como, por ejemplo, decir _me se cayó,_ que realmente suena mal por una cuestión de norma, pero no es estrictamente incorrecto gramaticalmente hablando.


----------



## Sidjanga

belemin said:


> Este uso se da más en la mitad norte de España, aquí en Andalucía ese uso no se escucha nunca.


Creo que _*Se le acercó*._ tampoco se usaría en la mitad norte de España para decir que _Ella se acercó a él_ (ella se movió para estar más cerca de él).

Sí quizá "en plan leísmo" para decir que *Se lo acercó.* ("se acercó al hijo" [lo agarró del brazo y lo arrastró hacía sí] para decirle lo que pensaba de que él acababa de romper su vaso favorito (o algo así  )).

Pero mejor que lo confirmen o contradigan los "nativos" de por acá.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Sigianga said:


> Pero mejor que lo confirmen o contradigan los "nativos" de por acá.
> 
> Saludos


Hmm...¡vaya a saber nativos de dónde quisiste decir !, sí ya sé, de la mitad norte de España, ¿no?
Me queda claro que el "se le acercó" usado para persona o animal no parece correcto (esperemos a ver si aparece algún otro compatriota de estos lares diciendo que por lo menos no le suena raro  ).
Con respecto a "se le acercó" (al niño), no lo veo como "plan leísmo". Porque si reemplazara a "lo", como bien podría ser, se diría "le acercó". (Eso creo).


----------



## lazarus1907

belemin said:


> Quería decir que el primer uso  no es gramaticalmente correcto, pero tal vez no es tan "censurable" como, por ejemplo, decir _me se cayó,_ que realmente suena mal por una cuestión de norma, pero no es estrictamente incorrecto gramaticalmente hablando.


¿Suena mal por cuestión de norma? ¿Qué quieres decir?


----------



## Sidjanga

Rayines said:


> Hmm...¡vaya a saber nativos de dónde quisiste decir !, sí ya sé, de la mitad norte de España, ¿no?


Sí, efectivamente.


> Me queda claro que el "se le acercó" usado para persona o animal no parece correcto (esperemos a ver si aparece algún otro compatriota de estos lares diciendo que por lo menos no le suena raro  ).


Bueno, a mí personalmente me suena super bien (pero no he dicho nada y mi opinión de "no nativa" la mantengo mejor en sobre cerrado...  ) Pero, independientemente de que sea "correcto" o no (váyase a saber), esta impresión de que al menos no suena raro ya encontró seguidores (bueno, no sé si fue más de uno) en el hilo que cité el #4, aunque no es compatriota tuyo.





> Con respecto a "se le acercó" (al niño), no lo veo como "plan leísmo". Porque si reemplazara a "lo", como bien podría ser, se diría "le acercó". (Eso creo).


Casi me parece que nos vamos liando un poco , debería haber dicho "leísmo aceptado", o sea, de todas maneras CD (complemento directo); ¿de qué frase estábamos hablando...?  ***

Me retiro.

¡Saludos!
________________
*** pues sí me acuerdo, era "se le acercó (al niño)", con sentido de que lo hizo acercarse a ella.


----------



## Rayines

Sigianga said:


> *** pues sí me acuerdo, era "se le acercó (al niño)", con sentido de que lo hizo acercarse a ella.


¡Claro, esa era la frase!, nunca se diría "se le acercó al niño", pero sí "se lo acercó al niño" (expresando, como dices, que lo tironeó del brazo -cariñosamente - y lo atrajo hacia sí). En cambio, como leísmo aceptado, se diría -como ya dije, y con eso es suficiente (lo que dije)- "le acercó" (hacia sí). ¡Sin el *se*!
Chau, me voooooy........arrivederchiiii.....


----------



## xOoeL

Mira que oigo ese "leísmo aceptado", pero aquí ("se le acercó al niño" ["acercó al niño a sí mismo"]) me suena peor que nunca, crea mucha confusión. Sólo una impresion mía.


----------



## Sidjanga

xOoeL said:


> Mira que oigo ese "leísmo aceptado", pero aquí ("se le acercó al niño" ["acercó al niño a sí mismo"]) me suena peor que nunca, crea mucha confusión. Sólo una impresion mía.


Hola, xOoel, gracias por el apunte.
Y sí, vaya confusión ;-); no dije que "se le acercó *al niño*" fuera aceptado (esto también a mí me suena horrible), sino como mucho "se le acercó" (?)

Bueno, chau!


----------



## belemin

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿Suena mal por cuestión de norma? ¿Qué quieres decir?



No nos liemos: digo que "*_me se cayó_", que es una expresión vulgar, es incorrecto por motivos de norma lingüística, porque se ha establecido que el orden de los pronombres _se + me _debe ser ese y no al revés. Sin embargo, no es estrictamente incorrecto desde el punto de vista gramatical.

Sin embargo: en_ se le acercó_ tendríamos un uso de_ le _con algo que no es C.I.(es gramaticalmente incorrecto), y sin embargo, este uso es más aceptado que el primero.

(Que conste que no defiendo el uso de _*me se cayó). _


----------



## ieracub

Hola, chicos.


belemin said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el análisis de Bocha: no creo que en la primera oración _le _pueda ser C.I., sino que creo que es un Complemento preposicional exigido por el verbo, que en estos usos exige la preposición _a. _Podemos decir_ se acercó a su pueblo_ (C. preposicional, claramente).
> Lo mismo en _se acercó __a su padre_ (C. preposicional, como en el primer caso).


 A mí también me parece que es un complemento preposicional: la _a_ viene exigida por el verbo, no puede aparecer sin ella sin que éste cambie de sentido. No he encontrado nada que postule que un complemento pueda ser indirecto o preposicional dependiendo de si el núcleo de este complemento sea una persona o una cosa.

Aquí http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Verbos con preposición.htm hay una lista con verbos con complemento preposicional. Destaco:

_- Se acerca a ella_


belemin said:


> El pronombre _le _se usa aquí por confusión con los usos de _a + C.I. _( Da recuerdos a Luisa > Dale recuerdos) o de _a + C.D. de persona de género masculino _( Vi a tu hermano en el parque > Le vi en el parque), en que también está permitido.


No creo que haya confusión. Sabemos que el C.I. puede permutarse o coaparecer con los pronombres dativos: _le, les, me, te, se, nos, os; _pero no todo dativo funciona como C.I. Es decir:

C.I. => dativo, pero
dativo => ¿?

Aunque no todos los gramáticos están de acuerdo con esto. En Hispanoteca http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...rte/Gramática española/Dativos superfluos.htm se explica en detalle este tema: _"Complementos indirectos y dativos. Dativos superfluos"_



> «Bello (1847) denominaba ‘superfluos’ a los dativos para diferenciarlos del oficio de complemento indirecto. [...]
> b)‘*Dativo de dirección’*, que, a veces, concurre con el sintagma <_a (de, sobre,_ etc.) + pronombre tónico: _Durante todo el camino se nos acercó la gente de los pueblos._





> «Los llamados por Bello _dativos superfluos_ o _de interés_ (§ 351) pueden coexistir en un mismo enunciado con los que desempeñan las referencias a objeto directo e indirecto: [...]En estas combinaciones se dan asimismo incrementos personales en sustitución de algún adyacente preposicional del verbo. En lugar de
> _Me acerqué a ti,_
> se dice a veces
> _Te me acerqué,_[...]


 
Por lo tanto, en mi opinión:

_2) María se le acercó_ le: dativo de dirección que referencia al complemento preposicional _"a su padre"_

_3) María se acercó a su pueblo [C.PREP.]_  
_4) María se le acercó._  Nada. Si "a su pueblo" fuera C.I. sería sustituible por _le _(o por _les, _según Bocha_)._ Por otro lado los dativos no C.I. siguen otras reglas. En este caso, sencillamente, el reemplazo no se usa. (Al menos por estos lados).

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

belemin said:


> No nos liemos: digo que "*_me se cayó_", que es una expresión vulgar, es incorrecto por motivos de norma lingüística, porque se ha establecido que el orden de los pronombres _se + me _debe ser ese y no al revés. Sin embargo, no es estrictamente incorrecto desde el punto de vista gramatical.


¡Ah! ¿Qué me pasa? ¡No me había dado cuenta! Creí haber leído "Se me cayó", aunque viniendo de ti supongo que es lo que quise haber leído en lugar de lo que estaba escrito.

Ignora mi mensaje anterior y perdona por el arrebato de imbecilidad.


----------



## Rayines

> Sabemos que el C.I. puede permutarse o coaparecer con los pronombres dativos: _le, les, me, te, se, nos, os; _pero no todo dativo funciona como C.I. Es decir:
> 
> C.I. => dativo, pero
> dativo => ¿?


ieracub: ¡¡Ah, buenooooo!!


----------



## Bocha

Hola a todos:

Pido disculpas porque interpreté mal de entrada la pregunta de Pitt, tomé _su pueblo_ en sentido figurado (gente) en lugar del propio (aldea, ciudad). 

Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo con la excelente explicación de Ieracub.

¡Pero qué trifulca que se armó en el medio! 


Espero que Pitt saque algo en limpio.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones! 

Para aclarar el tema he cambiado un poco los ejemplos:

1) Se acercó a su padre > Se le acercó a su padre > Se le acercó
2) Se acercó a su madre > Se le acercó a su madre > Se le acercó
3) Se acercó a su pueblo > Se acercó a él
4) Se acercó a su ciudad > Se acercó a ella

Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por todas las aclaraciones!
> 
> Para aclarar el tema he cambiado un poco los ejemplos:
> 
> 1) Se acercó a su padre > Se le acercó a su padre  *(no lo veo mucho)* > Se le acercó
> 2) Se acercó a su madre > Se le acercó a su madre  *(no lo veo mucho)*> Se le acercó
> 3) Se acercó a su pueblo  > Se acercó a él *No se usa así.*
> 4) Se acercó a su ciudad > Se acercó a ella *No se usa mucho, tal vez en una poesía o lenguaje literario.*
> 
> Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Todavía no entiendo la differencia entre _complemento indirecto_ y _dativo de dirección_. Para mí el _dativo de dirección_ es un tipo de _complemento indirecto_. 

En este contexto pienso que es posible usar "hacia" en vez de "a":

María se acercó hacia su padre > María se acercó hacia él
María se acercó hacia su ciudad > María se acercó hacia ella

¿Son estas construcciones correctas?

Saludos


----------



## Isolda

astur_pecha said:


> El verbo acercar también sirve para cosas, puedes acercarte cosas. Tu análisis es incorrecto porque se es un pronombre reflexivo, y sólo puede hacer de complemento indirecto, por lo que a su padre es ele complemento directo, que cuando es de persona siempre empieza por a. La segunda frase LE en realidad tendría que ser un LO, el problema es que en España existe un problema llamado Leismo que es muy frecuente, que consiste en sustituir LE por LO, porque su sonido es mejor. Ahora la Academia de la Lengua lo admite pero se es el C.I. y le el C.D.
> Las otras dos están bien, aunque ahora ya no suelen llamarse complementos preposicionales sino circunstanciales. A su pueblo sería preposicional o circunstancial de lugar.



Creo que, en este caso, "a su padre" no sería CD, ya que no puedes pasarlo a pasiva: *"Su padre fue acercado por María". Por lo tanto, la 2ª oración sí estaría bien y no habría ningún problema de leísmo.
Por otra parte, "se" como pronombre reflexivo puede tener la función sintáctica de CI (María se lava la cara), pero también de CD (María se lava).


----------



## Rayines

> María se acercó hacia su padre > María se acercó hacia él
> María se acercó hacia su ciudad > María se acercó hacia ella
> 
> ¿Son estas construcciones correctas?


Justamente lo que origina la confusión es que lo correcto es usar la preposición *a*, como en el objeto indirecto. La preposición *hacia *_"*1.* prep.__ Denota dirección del movimiento con respecto al punto de su término. __U. t. en sent. fig.__"_ (DRAE)
Entonces dices: _"*Fue*/*se dirigió* *hacia* su padre/su ciudad"._
(Y coincido con la explicación de Isolda).


----------



## jazyk

Andrés Bello parece concordar con lo que afirmó Pitt en el mensaje de número 23 (vale la pena leer toda la sección):

«Quise gozar de la sombra de aquellos                            árboles y me                             _les_ acerqué». Sonaría                            mucho mejor, a mi parecer: «Me acerqué                             _a ellos_».


----------



## ieracub

Hola:


Pitt said:


> Todavía no entiendo la differencia entre _complemento indirecto_ y _dativo de dirección_. Para mí el _dativo de dirección_ es un tipo de _complemento indirecto_.


Si los gramáticos no se han puesto de acuerdo en la delimitación exacta del complemento indirecto, ¡menos lo vamos a hacer nosotros!

El problema es, básicamente, si todo dativo debe interpretarse como C.I., pero, por lo que he estado leyendo, al parecer la balanza se inclina hacia una distinción entre ellos.

En este hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=95438 nuestro compañero _Soy yo_ preguntaba qué tan normal es la frase _"Se me le vino encima un árbol"_. DuFresne, a su vez, dirigió la consulta a la RAE. La respuesta que da ésta está en el #13 y nos sirve para aclarar lo que estamos dilucidando en esta ocación. Transcribo parte de ella:





> *Frente a los llamados dativos objetivos, que son los que ejercen la función clásica de complemento indirecto, existen otros tipos de dativo que las gramáticas denominan genéricamente dativos de interés.*
> El complemento indirecto (o dativo objetivo) designa, en general, al destinatario de la acción verbal después de aplicada esta al complemento directo (_Di_ _el libro A JUAN_ o _LE di el libro_). Pero existen en español ciertos usos de las formas de dativo del pronombre personal que tienen matices expresivos particulares, y que los gramáticos denominan genéricamente como dativos de interés. La diferencia báslica entre los dativos objetivos y los dativos de interés es que los primeros vienen exigidos (explícita o implícitamente) por el verbo, mientras que los segundos no son exigencia del verbo desde el punto de vista semántico. Los dativos de interés se clasifican en los siguientes tipos:
> 
> * Dativo simpatético o posesivo: El dativo indica el poseedor del elemento nominal. Ejemplo: _Le quitó el abrigo_ (= quitó su abrigo); _Se rompió la pierna jugando al fútbol _(= Rompió su pierna jugando al fútbol).
> 
> ** Dativo de dirección. Establece una relación direccional con el verbo. Ejemplo: Se me acercó un desconocido y me preguntó la hora (= Se acercó a mí un desconocido). *
> 
> * Dativo commodi o incommodi, definido por Bello como "el que menciona a la persona con la cual el enunciado verbal establece una relación de signo favorable o desfavorable". Ejemplo: _Ese árbol me nubla el sol_.
> 
> *DATIVO ÉTICO, de uso expletivo (es decir, su supresión no altera en absoluto el sentido de la frase, por lo que resulta siempre prescindible), pero que es muy expresivo y abunda mucho en la lengua coloquial. Este tipo de dativo fue denominado por Andrés Bello dativo SUPERFLUO o DE INTERÉS: "superfluo" porque puede ser suprimido sin que cambie el sentido de la frase, y "de interés", porque su papel es el de designar de manera enfática a la persona que se interesa vivamente en la acción expresada por el verbo. Tiene la particularidad de poder coexistir en un mismo enunciado con el complemento directo e indirecto del verbo transitivo: "No ME le deis caramelos". También puede aparecer con verbos intransitivos pronominales, como es el caso del siguiente ejemplo: "No te ME caigas".


 (La nota de rigor: Lo destacado me pertenece)

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Otra que habla de la distinción entre dativos y C.I.:

El prestigioso Instituto Cervantes, que guarda estrecha relación con la RAE, realiza periódicamente consursos abiertos a la comunidad sobre distintos aspectos de la lengua. 

La pregunta http://cvc.cervantes.es/el_rinconete/anteriores/marzo_02/04032002_01.htm:





> *Falsos indirectos*
> 
> En el concurso de esta semana les pedimos señalar cuál de los elementos que están en cursiva en las oraciones que siguen es objeto indirecto y cuál no. ¿Sabrían decir qué tipo de complementos son estos «falsos» objetos indirectos? ¿Cómo se define el objeto indirecto?
> 
> _a_) _Le_ dieron tres libros.
> _b_) _Le_ anestesiaron el brazo.
> _c_) _Le_ aprobó las matemáticas.
> 
> _d_) Se _le_ ríen.


 La respuesta ganadora http://cvc.cervantes.es/el_rinconete/anteriores/marzo_02/13032002_resultados.htm:





> «Si tomamos la definición de objeto indirecto utilizada por M.L Hernanz y J.M. Brucart en su libro _La sintaxis, _el objeto indirecto sería un complemento verbal con las siguientes características:
> 
> _a._ ligado a verbos que seleccionan un objeto directo: _dar_
> _b._ introducido siempre por la preposición _a_ y nunca por _para_
> _c. _sustituible por la forma pronominal de dativo: _le(s)_
> _d. _capaz de ser duplicado por el pronombre de dativo: _se los dieron a Juan_.
> 
> »Según estos criterios, sólo _le_ en _a)_ es un verdadero objeto indirecto, en _b)_ es un dativo posesivo, en _c)_ un dativo ético y en _d)_ un complemento preposicional de régimen pronominalizado.»


 
Más difícil de lo que creíamos. Parece que la clave está en el punto _a: __"ligado a verbos que seleccionan un objeto directo", _que concuerda con la RAE: _"El complemento indirecto (o dativo objetivo) designa, en general, al destinatario de la acción verbal después de aplicada esta al complemento directo"._

Creo que estamos de acuerdo en que el verbo _acercar _no selecciona un C.D., por lo que según lo anterior no tiene cabida un C.I., *pero sí un dativo.  *A menos que me equivoque.... Estoy aprendiendo junto con ustedes.

Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

ieracub said:


> Creo que estamos de acuerdo en que el verbo _acercar _no selecciona un C.D., por lo que según lo anterior no tiene cabida un C.I., *pero sí un dativo. *A menos que me equivoque.... Estoy aprendiendo junto con ustedes.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> Hola ieraclub:
> 
> Te agradezco mucho tu comentario interesante. En los ejemplos con _acercar_ en todo caso no se trata de un C.D. o C.I. sino de un complemento preposicional. Que yo sepa se sustituye este complemento por los pronombres tónicos (él, ella, ello, ellos, ellas).
> 
> Pienso que se puede omitir ese LE (dativo de dirección). En mi opinión en todo caso es correcto:
> 
> María se acercó a su hermano [CPrep] > María se acercó a él
> María se acercó a su ciudad [CPrep] > María se acercó a ella.
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión.
> Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Creo que estamos de acuerdo en que el verbo _acercar _no selecciona un C.D., por lo que según lo anterior no tiene cabida un C.I., *pero sí un dativo*


¡Chicos!: Qizás no entendí bien esto último. ¿Qué significa que no selecciona un C.D.? El verbo _acercar _es básicamente transitivo, entonces, para mí lleva C.D.:

*acercar**.*(De _cerca_2).
*1.* tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
Quizás lo que quisiste significar es que en el ejemplo dado inicialmente no hay C.D. Porque aún en la expresión "se acercó" pordríamos entenderlo como "se acercó (a él mismo= O.D.) a su pueblo". (De esto último no estoy tan segura, pero sí del uso de "acercar" como transitivo: _acercó la silla/el mate, etc._)
¿Qué opinan?​


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

A ver: el verbo "acercarse", en su versión pronominal (puesto que también existe el verbo "acercar") exige la preposición "a", que introduce un complemento que puede sustituirse por el pronombre "le": _se acercó a su padre / se acercó a él / se le acercó_. En ambas cosas coincide con el CI, pero no son razones suficientes: 

1) El verbo "acercarse" admite también la preposición "hacia", cosa impensable en un CI. 

2) El CI (salvo raras excepciones) exige que en la oración haya también CD: _JUan regaló un libro a su madre, el conserje reparte los impresos a los alumnos_. 

3) El CI suele tener el rasgo + animado y ser el beneficiario de la acción verbal. 

Visto esto, creo que el complemento que acompaña al verbo "acercarse" es un complemento de régimen verbal. No es común, desde luego, que tales complementos pronominalicen por el pronombre átono "le", pero hay casos: _esta moto pertenece a Luis / esta moto le pertenece; todos se ríen de este chico / todos se le ríen._

Cuando el complemento que acompaña a este verbo indica lugar, la sustitución por "le" no es posible, ni correcta: _los soldados se acercaron al campamento / *se le acercaron_. En mi opinión, no puede considerarse entonces un complemento de régimen verbal, ya que -de sustituir el complemento en su forma léxica por un adverbio- la preposición cae: _*los soldados se acercaron a allí_. Sin embargo, tampoco se le puede considerar un complemento circunstancial, ya que lo exige el significado del verbo. Quiero decir que, para que la acción de "acercarse" se pueda producir se requiere "alguien que se acerque" y "algo" (sea persona o lugar) a que "acercarse", y el CC se caracteriza por no estar implicado en  el significado del verbo.

Bueno, espero haber aclarado algo. Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Pitt said:


> Pienso que se puede omitir ese LE (dativo de dirección). En mi opinión en todo caso es correcto:
> 
> María se acercó a su hermano [CPrep] > María se acercó a él
> María se acercó a su ciudad [CPrep] > María se acercó a ella.
> 
> Me gustaría saber tu opinión.
> Saludos


 Más que la omisión del _le, _lo que estamos viendo es si es correcta la pronominalización del complemento preposicional, ¿cierto? Creo que estamos en un punto difuso, en el límite de lo que podría normalizarse y, en este caso, más valdría ser desciptivos que normativos. En este sentido, creo que la pronominalización es más factible cuanto más animado o personificado es la entidad señalada. Así, suena más normal:

_Vi a Pedro. Me le acerqué._

que esta otra:

_Vi una roca. Me le acerqué._

y mucho menos cuando se trata de lugares:

_Me dirigía a una calle. Me le acerqué._

Eso es lo que describe Andrés Bello en el enlace que nos dio jazyk





> *941* _(b)_. Otra observación puede hacerse en las combinaciones excepcionales _me le, te le, me les, te les_ (siendo la primera o segunda persona acusativo y la tercera dativo); *y es que el le o les no suele aplicarse sino a verdaderas personas, o por lo menos, a seres animados o personificados*. Se dice, «Deseando conocer aquellos hombres me _les_ acerqué», o «me acerqué _a ellos_»; pero no creo que pueda decirse con igual propiedad: «Quise gozar de la sombra de aquellos árboles y me _les_ acerqué». Sonaría mucho mejor, a mi parecer: «Me acerqué _a ellos_».


 Más o menos pienso lo mismo respecto del reemplazo por pronombre tónicos: 

María se acercó a su hermano [CPrep] > María se acercó a él  ¡Perfecto!
María se acercó a su ciudad [CPrep] > María se acercó a ella.  

No veo razones para desligitimizar el uso en la segunda oración, sin embargo, creo que los pronombres é_l, ella_, también nos sugieren seres animados, por lo que la tendencia sería limitar su uso, pero yo no lo consideraría incorrecto, más bien, veo que el reemplazo por el pronombre _'a ella'_ sugiere una estrecha relación afectiva entre María y su ciudad. El reemplazo es menos normal en este caso:

_María se acercó a una roca -> María se acercó a ella._

Concuerdo con Inés:





> 4) Se acercó a su ciudad > Se acercó a ella *No se usa mucho, tal vez en una poesía o lenguaje literario.*


 
Para finalizar:

_Con o sin esperanza, lucharemos._

Me acuerdo haber leído que esta construcción _'Con o sin' _no era muy castellana y que venía del ingles. Lo sugerido era:

_Con esperanza o sin ella, lucharemos._

Suena muchísimo mejor, pero contradice lo que vengo diciendo. Así es que mi sugerencia personal es que en estos casos te concentres en el uso que le damos los hispanoparlantes.

Saludos.


----------



## ieracub

Rayines said:


> ¡Chicos!: Qizás no entendí bien esto último. ¿Qué significa que no selecciona un C.D.? El verbo _acercar _es básicamente transitivo, entonces, para mí lleva C.D.:
> 
> *acercar**.*(De _cerca_2).
> *1.* tr. Poner cerca o a menor distancia de lugar o tiempo. _Acercó la radio para escuchar las noticias._ U. t. c. prnl. _Se acercan las vacaciones de Navidad._ U. t. en sent. fig. _Los dos países se han acercado políticamente._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
> Quizás lo que quisiste significar es que en el ejemplo dado inicialmente no hay C.D. Porque aún en la expresión "se acercó" pordríamos entenderlo como "se acercó (a él mismo= O.D.) a su pueblo". (De esto último no estoy tan segura, pero sí del uso de "acercar" como transitivo: _acercó la silla/el mate, etc._)​
> ¿Qué opinan?​


 Hola, Inés: 

La respuesta ya la adelantó Joaquina. Yo veo dos verbos diferentes:

_- Acercar algo._
_-_ _Acercarse a algo o a alguien o a un lugar_

Deliberadamente he subrayado la preposición para hacer notar que ésta casi forma parte del verbo. De ahí que consideremos que acercarse rige un complemento preposicional.

Tú tienes razon al plantear que _acercar_ es transitivo:

_Yo acerco una silla -> Yo la acerco -> una silla es acercada por mí._

Pero en:

_Yo me acerco a una silla _

No puedo hacer las transformaciones que demuestran la transitividad. Si lo intento:

_Yo me la acerco. _Cambia el sentido, es la silla la que se acerca, es decir, volvemos al verbo _acercar_ y no al _acercarse a. _El _me _sería un dativo. En cambio en _Yo me acerco a una silla, _me parece que el _me_ no es otra cosa que parte integral del nucleo verbal. _Me acerco_: presente de indicativo de acercarse.

A mí me confunde también _U. t. c. prnl., _porque no se explica si el verbo usado así es transitivo, intransitivo o lleva un suplemento. Fíjate que la RAE en el ejemplo pronominal no puso ningún C.D. 

_Se acercan _[Verbo] _las vacaciones de Navidad _[Sujeto].

Eso. Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

ieracub said:


> _- Acercar algo._
> _-_ _Acercarse a algo o a alguien o a un lugar_
> 
> Deliberadamente he subrayado la preposición para hacer notar que ésta casi forma parte del verbo. De ahí que consideremos que acercarse rige un complemento preposicional.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. En este contexto he sacado de internet este texto:

Los pronombres átonos ME, TE, LE, NOS, OS, LES desempeñan con algunos verbos una función próxima a la de complemento circunstancial o a la de complemento de régimen: _Z se acerca a su madre, se LE acerca_.
Pero si el complemento del verbo no es de persona, no es posible la aparación de estos pronombres: _Z se abraza a un árbol, *se LE abraza_.

En resumen: Ese LE en nuestros ejemplos no es un C.I. sino un "dativo de dirección", que se usa para personas, pero no para cosas:

María se acerca a su padre [CPrep] >
María se LE acerca = correcto

María se acerca a su ciudad [CPrep] >
María se LE acerca = incorrecto


¿Qué pensáis?

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Me parece muy clara tu explicación, Pitt, y también le agradezco a ieracub, ¡ya que me había olvidado de hacerlo!


----------



## Pitt

Joaquina Romagosa Picó said:


> Visto esto, creo que el complemento que acompaña al verbo "acercarse" es un complemento de régimen verbal. No es común, desde luego, que tales complementos pronominalicen por el pronombre átono "le", pero hay casos: _esta moto pertenece a Luis / esta moto le pertenece; todos se ríen de este chico / todos se le ríen._


 
¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración! Pienso que según esta aclaración sería también posible:

Se ríen de este chica > Se LE ríen
Se ríen de ella > Se LE ríen

Pienso que también en estos casos ese LE no es un C.I. sino la pronominalización de un complemento de régimen. 

¿Es verdad?


----------



## astur_pecha

Cuando yo estudiaba lengua eso del complemento de regimen no existía, había un complemento directo, un inderecto, los circunstanciales, que aquí los llamais preposicionales, y el suplemento. ¿Esto que llamais complemento de regimen no es simplemente un complemento circunstancial de los de toda la vida?


----------



## xOoeL

DRAE said:
			
		

> *suplemento 6.     * m._ Gram._ Complemento verbal de régimen preposicional obligado.


----------



## belemin

astur_pecha said:


> Cuando yo estudiaba lengua eso del complemento de regimen no existía, había un complemento directo, un indirecto, los circunstanciales, que aquí los llamais preposicionales, y el suplemento. ¿Esto que llamais complemento de regimen no es simplemente un complemento circunstancial de los de toda la vida?



Aclaración con la terminología:

- Los compl. circunstanciales no son los compl. preposicionales.

- Complemento preposicional = compl. de régimen = suplemento.


----------



## xOoeL

No lo liemos más.

Complemento preposicional no existe.  Son sintagmas proposicionales.
Un sintagma preposicional puede funcionar de complemento directo ("Te quiero* a ti*"), indirecto ("Dímelo *a mí*"), circunstancial ("Estoy *en mi casa*"), suplemento ("Hablo *de ti*")...

La diferencia entre complemento de régimen y suplemento ya la puse antes.  El suplemento es un tipo de complemento de régimen.


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración! Pienso que según esta aclaración sería también posible:
> 
> Se ríen de este chica > Se LE ríen
> Se ríen de ella > Se LE ríen
> 
> Pienso que también en estos casos ese LE no es un C.I. sino la pronominalización de un complemento de régimen.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


 
Pitt:

Es verdad. Es un complemento de régimen verbal y no un CI, por las razones que ya expliqué. No es frecuente, pero en algunos casos la sustitución por "le" de estos complementos es posible. Lo mismo pasa con el verbo "pertenecer" > Esta moto pertenece a Luisa (le pertenece) o con "anticipar" > Luis se anticipó a su hermana (se le anticipó).

Saludos


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

ieracub said:


> Hola, Inés:
> 
> La respuesta ya la adelantó Joaquina. Yo veo dos verbos diferentes:
> 
> _- Acercar algo._
> _-_ _Acercarse a algo o a alguien o a un lugar_
> 
> Deliberadamente he subrayado la preposición para hacer notar que ésta casi forma parte del verbo. De ahí que consideremos que acercarse rige un complemento preposicional.
> 
> Tú tienes razon al plantear que _acercar_ es transitivo:
> 
> _Yo acerco una silla -> Yo la acerco -> una silla es acercada por mí._
> 
> Pero en:
> 
> _Yo me acerco a una silla _
> 
> No puedo hacer las transformaciones que demuestran la transitividad. Si lo intento:
> 
> _Yo me la acerco. _Cambia el sentido, es la silla la que se acerca, es decir, volvemos al verbo _acercar_ y no al _acercarse a. _El _me _sería un dativo. En cambio en _Yo me acerco a una silla, _me parece que el _me_ no es otra cosa que parte integral del nucleo verbal. _Me acerco_: presente de indicativo de acercarse.
> 
> A mí me confunde también _U. t. c. prnl., _porque no se explica si el verbo usado así es transitivo, intransitivo o lleva un suplemento. Fíjate que la RAE en el ejemplo pronominal no puso ningún C.D.
> 
> _Se acercan _[Verbo] _las vacaciones de Navidad _[Sujeto].
> 
> Eso. Saludos.


 
Completamente de acuerdo. Hay dos verbos "acercar": uno transitivo (X acerca Y a Z), en que Y es CD y Z, CI o C de régimen (según sea una persona o un lugar), y un verbo pronominal (X se acerca a Y), en que Y es siempre un complemento de régimen. Esta alternancia entre construcciones transitivas y pronominales (que son intransitivas) también se da en otros verbos, como por ejemplo "levantar" / "levantarse". En las versiones pronominales el pronombre no tiene función alguna, como no lo tiene en aquellos verbos que solo conocen la conjugación pronominal "arrepentirse", "quejarse", etc. 

Una receta útil para darse cuenta de que estos pronombres no tienen función es cambiarlos de persona. El resutado será agramatical: "me quejo" / * "te quejo" o bien tendremos una construcción de distinto significado: "Juan se levantó"  / "Juan me levantó". En la primera no hay alguien que "levanta" y alguien "levantado", mientras que en la segunda sí. 

En fin, espero haber aclarado algo. Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Joaquina Romagosa Picó said:


> Pitt:
> 
> Es verdad. Es un complemento de régimen verbal y no un CI, por las razones que ya expliqué. No es frecuente, pero en algunos casos la sustitución por "le" de estos complementos es posible. Lo mismo pasa con el verbo "pertenecer" > Esta moto pertenece a Luisa (le pertenece) o con "anticipar" > Luis se anticipó a su hermana (se le anticipó).
> 
> Saludos


 
El DPD dice sobre el verbo _pertenecer_:

Es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto: _Pero estos secretos no LE pertenecían solo A ELLA, eran también de él._

Por lo tanto pienso que en estas construcciones se trata de un C.I., no de un complemento de régimen:
Esta moto pertenece a Luisa [C.I.] > Esta moto LE [C.I.] pertenece >
LE [C.I.]pertenece.

Saludos


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

Pitt said:


> El DPD dice sobre el verbo _pertenecer_:
> 
> Es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto: _Pero estos secretos no LE pertenecían solo A ELLA, eran también de él._
> 
> Por lo tanto pienso que en estas construcciones se trata de un C.I., no de un complemento de régimen:
> Esta moto pertenece a Luisa [C.I.] > Esta moto LE [C.I.] pertenece >
> LE [C.I.]pertenece.
> 
> Saludos


 
El problema tiene que ver con la corriente gramatical que sigas. Como ya se ha planteado por aquí, no todos los gramáticos piensan lo mismo acerca de este polémico complemento. Los hay que consideran CI todo sintagma que pronominalice por "le", al tiempo que otros distinguen complementos de interés, de posesión, éticos, etc. Una tendencia bastante generalizada es considerar que, para que haya CI, tiene que haber también CD. Yo soy de esta opinión y por eso prefiero considerar Complemento de régimen al que acompaña al verbo "pertenecer". Sin embargo, todo es discutible, la gramática no es ni mucho menos una ciencia exacta. 

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Joaquina Romagosa Picó said:


> El problema tiene que ver con la corriente gramatical que sigas. Como ya se ha planteado por aquí, no todos los gramáticos piensan lo mismo acerca de este polémico complemento. Los hay que consideran CI todo sintagma que pronominalice por "le", al tiempo que otros distinguen complementos de interés, de posesión, éticos, etc. Una tendencia bastante generalizada es considerar que, para que haya CI, tiene que haber también CD. Yo soy de esta opinión y por eso prefiero considerar Complemento de régimen al que acompaña al verbo "pertenecer". Sin embargo, todo es discutible, la gramática no es ni mucho menos una ciencia exacta.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Joaquina:

Te agradezco tu aclaración y me has convencido. Yo también pienso que el verbo _pertenecer_ exige un complemento de régimen (C.R.) con la preposición a. Otra vez el ejemplo:

Esta moto pertenece a Luisa [C.R.] > Esta moto pertenece a ella [C.R.]

Pienso que ese LE es un "dativo de interés" (C.I. no argumental):

Esta moto LE pertenece a Luisa > Esta moto LE pertenece a ella > Esta moto LE pertenece

¿Son posibles estas construcciones?

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> Esta moto LE pertenece a Luisa > Esta moto LE pertenece a ella > Esta moto LE pertenece
> 
> ¿Son posibles estas construcciones?



Sí, son posibles, y yo creo que es complemento indirecto y no regido. El DPD dice que "es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto".


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Sí, son posibles, y yo creo que es complemento indirecto y no regido. El DPD dice que "es intransitivo y se construye siempre con un complemento indirecto".


 
¡Gracias por la aclaración! Pero pienso que en estas construcciones con _acercarse _(a alguien / a una cosa) se trata de un complemento de régimen (C.R.), no de un C.I.: 

Me acerqué a mi mujer [C.R.] > Me acerqué a ella
Me acerqué a mi casa [C.R.]  > Me acerqué a ella

¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

Pitt said:


> Hola Joaquina:
> 
> Te agradezco tu aclaración y me has convencido. Yo también pienso que el verbo _pertenecer_ exige un complemento de régimen (C.R.) con la preposición a. Otra vez el ejemplo:
> 
> Esta moto pertenece a Luisa [C.R.] > Esta moto pertenece a ella [C.R.]
> 
> Pienso que ese LE es un "dativo de interés" (C.I. no argumental):
> 
> Esta moto LE pertenece a Luisa > Esta moto LE pertenece a ella > Esta moto LE pertenece
> 
> ¿Son posibles estas construcciones?
> 
> Saludos


 

A ver, Pitt, las construcciones que dices son posibles y correctas. Pero  en la frase que propones "le" y "a Luisa" son correferentes (designan el mismo objeto de la realidad) por lo que el pronombre "le" no añade significación alguna, es decir, es redundante y además prescindible. Esto supone que tienen idéntica función. Por tanto, si entendemos el sintagma "a Luisa" como complemento de régimen no podemos considerar "le" un "dativo de interés". Porque el C de régimen, al igual que el CD y el CI, es siempre argumental y el complemento de interés nunca lo es; por eso precisamente muchos gramáticos no los consideran C indirectos. 

Intento explicártelo: "argumentales" son aquellos complementos implicados en el significado del verbo. Por ejemplo, para que la acción de "comer" se pueda producir se necesita "alguien que coma" y "algo comido", o para que se pueda producir el significado de "regalar" se necesita "alguien que haga el regalo", "algo regalado" y "alguien que reciba el regalo". Así que una oración como "Juan ha regado un gato a Luisa estas Navidades" tiene dos complementos argumentales "el gato" (CD) y "a Luisa" (CI) y un CC (estas Navidades), porque son circunstanciales los complementos no argumentales. 

Los argumentos, como proyecciones léxicas del significado del verbo, abren posiciones en la oración. Esto quiere decir que un gran número de oraciones que construyamos, por ejemplo con el verbo "comer", serán del tipo "Juan come un bocadillo" o "el niño come pipas", aunque podemos dejar vacía una posición argumental si no tiene interés comunicativo para el hablante y podemos decir, por ejemplo, "mis padres comen siempre en este restaurante", donde hemos omitido "lo comido". La mayoría de verbos tienen este comportamiento, es decir, tienen argumentos *opcionales*. Hay, sin embargo, unos pocos cuyos argumentos son de aparición *obligatoria*, porque su elisión produce agramaticalidad: mi padre tiene una casa en la playa /*mi padre tiene en la playa; "el niño ha dado el bocadillo al perro" / *"el niño ha dado al perro". 

Aclarado esto, volvamos al verbo "pertenecer". ¿Sería gramatical una oración como "antiguamente esta casa perteneció"? Por supuesto que no. Esto quiere decir que el segundo argumento del verbo "pertenecer" es obligatorio y hemos de decir algo como "antiguamente esta casa perteneció *a mis antepasados*" o "esta casa *les* perteneció", o. si quieres, "esta casa *les* perteneció *a mis antepasados"*, donde lo único que has hecho es reduplicar el mismo complemento en su forma léxica y pronominal. El segundo argumento del verbo "pertenecer" no puede ser, por tanto, un "complemento de interés". 

Por último, te aclaro lo del "complemento de interés" con un ejemplo. El verbo "leer" tiene dos argumentos: el que lee (X) y lo leído (Y), puesto que ambos se necesitan para que la actividad indicada por el verbo se pueda realizar. De acuerdo con ello, podemos construir una oración como "el chico leyó un poema magnifico". Pero si decimos "el chico *me* leyó un poema magnífico" hemos introducido un pronombre que señala al destinatario de la acción, pero que no está implicado en el significado del verbo, porque no hace falta tener un destinatario para realizar una lectura. El pronombre es aquí un "dativo de interés". Observa que esta situación no es la misma que se produce con el verbo "dedicar" si decimos "el chico *me* dedicó un poema magnífico", porque la actividad de "dedicar" sí requiere un "destinatario" (X dedica Y a Z). En este caso, pues, el pronombre sería un CI.

En fin, perdona el rollo. Lo hago a fin de bien. Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Joaquina: ¡Bienvenida! Pitt es un aplicadísimo seguidor del estudio de nuestro idioma, y ¡tus explicaciones son fantásticas!


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

Rayines said:


> Joaquina: ¡Bienvenida! Pitt es un aplicadísimo seguidor del estudio de nuestro idioma, y ¡tus explicaciones son fantásticas!


 
Gracias, Rayines. Con tu gentil comentario me ha arreglado el día. Un saludo.


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias por la aclaración! Pero pienso que en estas construcciones con _acercarse _(a alguien / a una cosa) se trata de un complemento de régimen (C.R.), no de un C.I.:
> 
> Me acerqué a mi mujer [C.R.] > Me acerqué a ella
> Me acerqué a mi casa [C.R.]  > Me acerqué a ella
> 
> ¿Es verdad?



No estoy seguro, puede que tengas razón, pero en algunas ocasiones sí que puede ser complemento indirecto y puede sustituirse por "le" (o "me", "te"). Esto ocurre sobre todo cuando se trata de personas y cuando el significado es más afectivo que de destino: "le acerqué las llaves a Juan", "acércame la sal, por favor".


----------



## Pitt

Hola Joaquina: Te agradezco mucho tu detallada aclaración.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> No estoy seguro, puede que tengas razón, pero en algunas ocasiones sí que puede ser complemento indirecto y puede sustituirse por "le" (o "me", "te"). Esto ocurre sobre todo cuando se trata de personas y cuando el significado es más afectivo que de destino: "le acerqué las llaves a Juan", "acércame la sal, por favor".


 
Pienso que en estas oraciones se trata del verbo transitivo _acercar_ que exige un C.D.;
Le [C.I.] acerqué las llaves [C.D.] a Juan [C.I.].
Acércame [C.I.] la sal [C.D.], por favor.

Pero el verbo _acercarse _es intransitivo, no tiene un C.D., pero un complemento de régimen (C.R.):
Me acerqué a Juan [C.R.].

¿Se puede decir así?

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Joaquina Romagosa Picó said:


> Cuando el complemento que acompaña a este verbo indica lugar, la sustitución por "le" no es posible, ni correcta: _los soldados se acercaron al campamento / *se le acercaron_.


 
Pero en mi opinión sería correcta esta transformación:
Los soldados se acercaron al campamento > 
Los soldados se acercaron a él.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

Pitt said:


> Pero en mi opinión sería correcta esta transformación:
> Los soldados se acercaron al campamento >
> Los soldados se acercaron a él.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


 
Sí, es correcta. Siempre es posible sustuituir un sintagma léxico por un pronombre de la serie tónica. Por eso, los pronombres significativos para identificar complementos son los átonos.


----------



## Pitt

Joaquina Romagosa Picó said:


> Sí, es correcta. Siempre es posible sustuituir un sintagma léxico por un pronombre de la serie tónica. Por eso, los pronombres significativos para identificar complementos son los átonos.


 
¡Muchas gracias por tu aclaración!


----------



## Pitt

Aquí tengo otros ejemplos sobre el uso del verbo acercarse. En mi entender se puede usar el complemento de régimen (C.R.) o el complemento indirecto (C.I.):

Un señor se acercó a mí [C.R.].
Un señor se me [C.I.] acercó.

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## xOoeL

En tus frases anteriores "a mí" y "me" tienen la misma función y el mismo referente (yo).  Como los gramáticos no se deciden, "puedes elegir" si es un CR o un CI, pero el hecho de que esté pronominalizado o no no debería cambiar tu elección.


----------



## Joaquina Romagosa Picó

xOoeL said:


> En tus frases anteriores "a mí" y "me" tienen la misma función y el mismo referente (yo). Como los gramáticos no se deciden, "puedes elegir" si es un CR o un CI, pero el hecho de que esté pronominalizado o no no debería cambiar tu elección.


 
Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Pitt

xOoeL said:


> En tus frases anteriores "a mí" y "me" tienen la misma función y el mismo referente (yo). Como los gramáticos no se deciden, "puedes elegir" si es un CR o un CI, pero el hecho de que esté pronominalizado o no no debería cambiar tu elección.


 
Pero independiente del análisis gramatical (sea CR o CI) pienso que en todo caso ambas construcciones son correctas:

Un señor se acercó a mí / Un señor se me acercó.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> ........................ambas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> Un señor se acercó a mí / Un señor se me acercó.
> 
> ¿Es verdad?


Ambas construcciones son absolutamente correctas, Pitt. *Me* y *a mí *tienen el mismo valor sintáctico .


----------



## xOoeL

>                                          Sí.


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Ambas construcciones son absolutamente correctas, Pitt. *Me* y *a mí *tienen el mismo valor sintáctico .


 
¡Muchas gracias, Inés, por la confirmación! Por cierto, según las aclaraciones en este hilo pienso que ese *me* en "Un señor se me acercó" es un "dativo de interés" (no un C.I. en el sentido estrecho)).


----------



## xOoeL

A ver:

Si piensas que "a mí" es un CI (como algunos gramáticos), entonces "me" es un CI en el sentido estricto.

Si crees que "a mí" es un CR (como yo ), entonces "me" es un CR.  

Recuerda esto (dicho en esta misma hebra):


> _d_) Se _le_ ríen.
> _d)_ un complemento preposicional de régimen pronominalizado


Y no le des más vueltas...


----------



## Pitt

xOoeL said:


> Si piensas que "a mí" es un CI (como algunos gramáticos), entonces "me" es un CI en el sentido estricto.
> 
> Si crees que "a mí" es un CR (como yo ), entonces "me" es un CR.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. En estos casos se trata de un C.R.:

Un señor se acercó a mí [CR] > Un señor se me [CR] acercó.

Pienso que *a mí* no puede ser un CI, ya que *a mí* en función de CI exige el correspondiente pronombre átono: *me ... a mí.*

Saludos y gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Tritón37

Con su perdón y permiso, retomo este hilo que me resulta muy instructivo e interesante, además de que me serviría para pedir ayuda relaciona con el uso del verbo "acercar" en la siguiente frase:

"Acercándo la gente y las comunidades".

Me pregunto si la conjugación del verbo "acercándo" en este caso, estaría bien escrito de esa forma (arriba), o tendría que utilizarlo de la siguiente forma:

"Acercándo *a* la gente y las comunidades".

O sea, ¿puedo o no prescindir del uso del artícula "a" en este caso?

Muchísimas gracias por su letrado aporte.


----------

